# شرح مبسط عن محطات الطاقة



## رشيد الديزل (22 سبتمبر 2009)

إخترع جيمس وات الألة البخارية التى تعمل بخار أعلى من الضغط الجوى ثم يتكثف عام 1782 م وهو ابتكر فكرة تحويل حركة البستم الترددية إلى حركة دورانية عن طريق الـ(ECCENTRIC ) وقد بدأ إستخدام الألات البخارية من محطات الطاقة مع إكتشاف التيار الكهربى 0

المتطلبات والاكتشافات الأولية التى أدت إلى إنشاء محطات الطاقة : 

* كان من أهم هذة الإكتشافات إكتشاف الحث الكهربى ELECTROMAGNITIC بواسطة العالم فارادى من حوالى 150 عام 0 هذا الإكتشاف أوضح أنه يمكن توليد الكهرباء بالوسائل الميكانيكيه وبعد ذلك بسنوات لإدى إكتشاف فارادى إلى إختراع المولدات 0

* من الإكتشافات المهمة الأخرى إختراع المصباح الكهربى بواسطة إديسون عام 1879 وقد قام إديسون أيضاً بتطوير الأجزاء الأخرى مثل الدوائر والمفاتيح والفيوزات والأجزاء الأخرى المهمة لعمل نظام الإضاءة الكهربى.

* وعلى قاعدة هذة الإختراعات تم إنتاج الكهرباء لأول مرة فى محطة فلادلفيا للطاقة بواسطة شركة (BRUSH)للإضاءة الكهربية طبقاً لمبدأ الألة البخارية حيث تتحول الطاقة الميكانيكية إلى طاقة كهربية عن طريق المولد الكهربى 0




المرحلة الأولى (حتى 1900م )
فى هذة المرحلة كانت الألة البخارية ذات البستم هى السائدة ووصلت إلى سعة 300C°, 15 BAR, 5 MW وكانت من أهم المشاكل فى هذة الفترة عملية إنتاج وتوصيل البخار وقد تم تطوير الغلايات بالتدريج حتى تم تركيب ( WATER TUBE BOIER)وقد كان من أهم أسباب إنشائها هو الخوف من الإنفجارات المأساوية التى تحدث لخزانات الغلايات عن الضغوط العالية . وبسبب أن مولدات البخار كانت هى أهم مكونات محطات الطاقة البخارية فقد بدأت جهود مبكرة لتصميم محركات إحتراق داخلى حيث تكون الغازات المحترقة هى نفسها وسيط الشغل وكانت البداية مع محركات تعمل بنظام البستم على شكلOtto motor 1867
(GAS MOTORS) وفي عام 1897 بدأ استخدام محركات الديزل أكثر وأكثر فى محطات الطاق الصغيرة .

المرحلة الثانية (1900-1925)

تميزت هذة المرحله بإدخال التربينات البخارية وكانت هى الإكتشاف النهائى الخطير فى تاريخ صناعة محطة التوليد وقد إزدادت السعة سريعاً من 2MW إلى 20 MW فى الفترة من 1900 إلى 1914 . فى البداية كان إستهلاك البخار عالى جدأ ولكن كانت الصيانة والتزييت وإعادة الإصلاح كانت منخفضة التكاليف 0 وقد أظهرت الزيادة التى حدثت فى سعة التربينات عدم قدرة الغلايات على إنتاج كميات البخار اللأزمة لعمل التشغيل الإقتصادى للتربينات فى هذا الوقت فكان لابد من عمل تطوير كامل ومختلف لمبادىء تكنولوجيا مولدات البخار 0 والغلايات القديمة التى تشغل يدوياً والتى كانت تعمل ألات البخار ذات البستم لم تعد قادرة على أداء المهام المطلوبة وعمل كميات البخار اللازمة وعيب آخر هو نفص طرق الحساب التى تعتمد عليها لتحيد أحجام وأبعاد الأجزاء المختلفة التى تتعرض للضغوط وأصبح مطلوب التغلب على الـ(deposits) (corrosion) التى تسبب أضرار جسمية وظهرت أهمية معالجة مياه التغذية وفصل الغازات منها بعمل الـ(dearation) التى لم تكن معروفة من قبل وكانت هناك مشاكل عدم وجود معادن تتحمل درجات الحرارة المختلفة وكذلك مشكلة التطور البطىء لتقنيات الربط والتوصيل (joining) كانت تؤدى إلى حدوث إنفجارات عن محاولة زيادة حرارة ضغط البخار وكانت هذة الإنفجارا تحدث غالباً بسبب cracks in the rivet joints الخاص ( BOILER DRUMS ) .

المرحلة الثالثة :- 1925-1955 

كانت مشاكل الإنفجارات التى حدثت فى المرحلة الثانية مازالت لها تأثير أيضاً من المرحلة الثالثة وفى هذة الفترة حدث تصميم جديد لمحطات الطاقة الكبيرة فقد كان النظام القديم يتكون من غلاية واحدة مغلقة على تربينة واحدة فقط فبدأ التفكير فى تصميم أكثر من غلاية وأكثر من تربينة فى النظام الواحد وبدأ أخذ عمليات التحكم والأهزة فى الإعتبار وفى هذة الفترة كان الهدف الأساسى هو الوصول إلى كفاءة عالية تبعاً لنوع الوقود وقد حدث هذا التطور فى الكفاءة نتيجة زيادة ضغط وحرارة البخار وإستخدام التسخين المسبق وتعدد المراحل لمياة التغذية فى الغلاية والتسخين المسبق للهواء ومع نهاية العشرينات وصل ضغط البخار إلى 100 Bar ودرجة الحرارة480 c° . وبعد عام 1930 توقف التطور السريع نحو زيادة ضغط وحرارة البخار وكان أحد أسباب هذا التوقف تكنولوجيات اللحام التى لم تكن تسمح بدرجات حرارة أعلى من ذلك 0 وكانت زيادة ضغط البخار محددة بسبب
(RIVITEEL BOILE 2 CONSTRACTIONS AND FLANGED JOINTS) وبسبب أيضاً الـ(SEAL RINGS) وقد تم بعد ذلك عمل الـ(SEAL RINGS) من (SOFT STEEL) ولم يكن يحدث تسريب غالبا إلا مع بداية دخول المحطة (STORT-UP) وفى منتصف الثلاثينات حدث تطور كبير فى أساليب اللحام وعمل الوصلات JOINING وحدث تطور أيضاً فى تكنولوجيا المواد مما أعطى دفعة كبيرة لعمل زيادة فى درجة البخاروضغطه . وفى مجال الغلايات حدث تطور من الـ(DRUM CONSTRUCTION) إلى الغلاية التى تتكون من (drums and tubes ) وفى النهاية أصبحت الغلاية تتكون من الـ (tubes ) فقط وأدى هذا التصميم إلى تطور الـ(forced through- flow boiler) والتى مازالت تستخدم حتى يومنا هذا ( Benson boiler,sulzer boiler ) وميزة هذا النوع من الغلايات هو أنه يتيح زيادة الضغط ودرجة الحرارة high live steam pressures and temperaturs وهذا يحقق زيادة فى الـthermal effic وبالتالى يحقق ميزة إقتصادية 0

ونظراً للأوضاع الحرجة لأسواق الوقود وأسعار الوقود المرتفعة أصبح من الضرورى البحث عن أساليب أخرى للطاقة 0 مثل الرياح والشمس 0 وظهور مصدر آخر من مصادر الطاقة فى عام 1940 وهو الطاقة النووية وتم تشغيل أول مفاعل نووى تشغيلاً إقتصادياً ( أكبر من 150 MW) فى إنجلترا عام 1956 ودخل الخدمة كمحطة طاقة كهربية وارتبط بالشبكة الكهربية فى إنجلترا وفى الستينات زادت الـCAPACITY لمحطات الطاقة النووية من 150 MW إلى 1200 MW


----------



## engr.amin (23 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا عالموضوع ..................


----------



## الساحر (24 سبتمبر 2009)

منقول http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t151063.html


----------

